# sps growing into each other



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

So far no issues and looks interesting.
Anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They will eventually start to fight when they touch and one of em will win. I had two birdnest touch and where they touched it just turned white, although the rest of the colonies were fine.

Nice looking tank dude!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

these are both digitatos and should be OK, but Dave is right. I had them growing tougher, but not for a long period of time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I see no problems here. Congrats you're a successful SPS keeper 

Just frag/trim and sell/trade.

-dan


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

They do turn white at the touch point and then keep going. Neither seems phased by it right now. Looks like it will turn into a big tangled mess 

Fragging is no problem, but I have no space. Trading also means I need space and selling is too much work. I'm going to try frag packs and see what happens.


----------



## dubmaneh (Sep 29, 2012)

Quality problem to have. Nice tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

*update*

It was a bad idea to let them grow into each other. Lost more than half of each colony to RTN. Branches started to go white overnight and I had to break them off to prevent spreading. Took a few days to get it all. I have a ton of decent sized frags sprinkled all over the place.

My lesson learned is to keep corals apart or risk the chance of losing it. Not worth the risk !!


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

No kidding eh! Talk about responsible reef keeping  thanks for the update on this! I was wondering whatever happened to your little coral experiment.


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Dax said:


> It was a bad idea to let them grow into each other. Lost more than half of each colony to RTN. Branches started to go white overnight and I had to break them off to prevent spreading. Took a few days to get it all. I have a ton of decent sized frags sprinkled all over the place.
> 
> My lesson learned is to keep corals apart or risk the chance of losing it. Not worth the risk !!


Do you think they rtned from touching? Generally I have had success mixing digitatas. Maybe it was from something else? What do you think?...


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

RKLion said:


> Do you think they rtned from touching? Generally I have had success mixing digitatas. Maybe it was from something else? What do you think?...


It was definately from touching. Nothing happened for months when they were touching and then one day after routine maintenance I noticed the rtn starting. I don't know what could have set it off but figured it would recover. Well recovery didn't happen so I started breaking off affected pieces till the rtn stopped on the colonies. I separated the frags but the rtn pieces died completely and the healthy ones survived.

Things are stable now, but anytime heathy frags of the two touch each other, the rtn starts. Almost like the entire two colonies now have "an allergy to each other" from that day.


----------

